

Learn Game Programming in Scheme - steelhive
http://world.cs.brown.edu/

======
dangrover
This looks pretty cool!

I could never decide how to feel about the "How to Design ____" pedagogy.

On one hand, I envy people whose first exposure to programming was with
Scheme, and there's a lovely sort of zen to the way the lessons build on each
other that's refreshing.

But, having endured it myself at Northeastern, there's a sort of subtle
arrogance and disrespect for the student that seeps out from time to time. If
the authors and instructors could be more transparent on why things are taught
the way they are as well as the broader context of the lessons, it would be
much more effective.

~~~
brlewis
That's one professor, not indicative of the community in general. I won't say
too much, not having had personal interactions with the guy, just having
talked to others who studied at Northeastern.

